# Ketosis in an hour! Do you believe it?



## krolly (Sep 8, 2015)

Is this even possible? Takes me usually 3 days to get into ketosis.

https://www.theironden.com/forum/threads/23958-Ketosis-in-an-hour!!!-Yes!


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale... it is located in BROOKLYN! PM me if you want to buy it.. its not gonna last


----------



## Jaxino (Jun 24, 2016)

Want to go Ketosis fast? Time to read this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r8uuwti68e0fff3/Clenbuterol-Anorectant-Insulin-Cycle.pdf?dl=0


----------

